# Entretien-Dépoussièrage Imac G5 Isight ou Macintel



## silvio54 (9 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour à tous,

J'aimeris dépoussiérer l'intérieur de ma bête.
Celui-ci ne se démonte pas comme son prédécesseur.

Que me conseillez vous?

merci d'avance
silvio


----------



## ragdoll (31 Octobre 2006)

J'ai le même problème !!
Je n'ai rien trouvé sur ce Forum et sur le site Apple pour cette version d'Imac
Par contre j'ai lu que la garanti ne marchait plus aprés ouverture sur ce modèle Isight, alors fait gaffe !!


----------



## chounim (31 Octobre 2006)

j'aimrai aussi le nettoyer, mais a part un gros coup de bombe a air par les trouyous d'la b&#234;te, j'sais pas trop trop...


----------

